# Braid pattern - PDF - English



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

I reworked it a little more and don't think I have to do it again, unless of course I made a mistake. Anyway, here is the PDF.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Very cute, thanks.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

I would like to try this with my tunisian crochet hook.

Thanks!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

[Thank you for sharing

quote=Kamio]I reworked it a little more and don't think I have to do it again, unless of course I made a mistake. Anyway, here is the PDF.[/quote]


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you !


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you!!

Hmm … I don’t have fancy (ie costly) self striping yarn, but I do have PLENTY of yarn. I think I’ll do an 1898 Hat - normally for the headband, but three (or four?!) colours worked helix-wise for the crown, separating them to one colour for each part of the braid. 
Need to find my 1898 Hat project bag, and stash-dive!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## esseike (Jul 1, 2018)

Jessica-Jean said:


> ...three (or four?!) colours worked helix-wise for the crown, separating them to one colour for each part of the braid...


Eureka!!!


----------



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Hmm … I don't have fancy (ie costly) self striping yarn, but I do have PLENTY of yarn. I think I'll do an 1898 Hat - normally for the headband, but three (or four?!) colours worked helix-wise for the crown, separating them to one colour for each part of the braid.
> Need to find my 1898 Hat project bag, and stash-dive!!


I need to work this pattern myself to test it out. I already had a hat on the needles (straights) that I was doing trying to work out the German version of this pattern. I was working in flat because I only knit in flat although I have knitted many patterns in flat knitting following in-the-round patterns. Not that hard to do. I had found a decent hat pattern free on the web and was working flat (pattern was flat, too) and thought I could work it out with a few changes to make a decent Braid Hat. But the pattern I was working in had me casting on 114 sts. While the pattern here only calls for a hundred. I actually took the 114 sts off my needle and tried it around my head. Hah! It fit!! And I was working #4 worsted. I put the stitches back on my needle, did a few more rows but then started thinking I was wasting time when I had the actual pattern right here, so I ripped off the stitches, balled it up and now am about to start THIS pattern.

But I decided to use the rib stitching I was using from the free pattern. Not such a big difference, but instead of knitting through the front loops, you knit through the back loops. Like I said, doesn't seem to be a big difference but I like it for some weird reason. Hope you find your 1898!


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

I saved it as 'Hat with plait'. I'm a poet and didn't know it. Thank you for the pattern, it is very cute. I can see my grandaughters loving it.


----------



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

Maureen Therese said:


> I saved it as 'Hat with plait'. I'm a poet and didn't know it. Thank you for the pattern, it is very cute. I can see my grandaughters loving it.


Love it! You are not only a poet and didn't know it but you show it with the flow-eth." Ok, so I made up the last word, LOL!


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Kamio said:


> Love it! You are not only a poet and didn't know it but you show it with the flow-eth." Ok, so I made up the last word, LOL!


Making up words is how a language grows. You go girl!!


----------



## jeanpf (Apr 26, 2014)

Kamio said:


> I reworked it a little more and don't think I have to do it again, unless of course I made a mistake. Anyway, here is the PDF.


WOW❣????
You are the best????


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

A thought has occurred to me, I got to rethinking something; especially since I was about to start working this pattern just now. But I stopped and reconsidered when I read the part about the needle sizes. The pattern says it uses a #4 and #5 circular needles. But now I'm thinking since this is a German pattern European needle sizes differ from ours here in the USA. A #4 and #5 needle would be a #6 and 8 in US terms - our size 6 being their 4, and our size 8 being their 5.

Also, I mentioned here that I had started a different hat pattern but frogged it out (only about a dozen rows) so I could re-use the wool for this pattern. But, I was using a size 7 needle for that pattern and it had called for a cast-on of 115 stitches. It actually makes sense now and works out right!! Since the hat I "WAS" making required 115 stitches, it "would" naturally require a slightly lower size needle like a size 7! That said, I think we should use a size 6 and 8 (USA) circular needles to make this Braid pattern and for the double pointed needles we should also use a size 8.

Let me know if you think I'm right or wrong. Because tomorrow I will post a new PDF with the corrected sizes if you agree I am correct.
Trial and error, trial and error!


----------



## Island Girl (Aug 9, 2012)

I love this hat and I can't wait to get started on it. Thank you so much for all of your very informative instructions. You're the best!


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you. Heartfelt appreciation.


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for going to all the trouble of "translating" this pattern for us. I really appreciate all your effort. Kathy


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Very attractive.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Cute hat!


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern. I have two questions: is the yarn you used knitting worsted weight and by needle size is this a size 4 or 4mm (size 7)?


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Lizm (Aug 7, 2011)

It’s so cute. I think in all white, variegated Christmas colors, would be cute too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you ever so much for the translation on this. I am looking forward to knitting it.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Knancy said:


> Thank you for this pattern. I have two questions: is the yarn you used knitting worsted weight and by needle size is this a size 4 or 4mm (size 7)?


Yarn sub calls it heavy worsted

https://yarnsub.com/yarns/online/linie_317_patch


----------



## JeanMarieG (Aug 15, 2011)

Great!!!! I loved the pattern... I am going to make it for my niece (who lives in Iowa)...


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Excellent directions- thanks for sharing!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you! Cannot wait to make some!


----------



## mwm8 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks so much! I was looking for a pattern for this - so cute!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, not my style, but Wow, I love it, going to make it my next project.
The thought of trying the tunisian stitch sounds neat, hope that person will post pictures too, but I haven't done enough that stitch.
Jessica-Jean love your idea, but my first will be to follow the pattern.
Thanks again for the pattern.


----------



## swissingrid (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

So kind of you to create the PDF for us, thank you!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you. Lindseymary


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, thank you. Very generous of you to share. I have a friend who will absolutely love this.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

That is so pretty!


----------



## Weithree (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time and rewriting the pattern.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Such a cute hat! Thanks for all your hard work ❣


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Maureen Therese said:


> I saved it as 'Hat with plait'. I'm a poet and didn't know it. Thank you for the pattern, it is very cute. I can see my grandaughters loving it.


Hubby uses this quote but adds ... my feet show it ,they are Longfellows.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for thew pattern.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the work you've put into this. I hope everyone who uses your translation purchases the original pattern so the designer gets her due.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

riversong200 said:


> Thanks so much for all the work you've put into this. I hope everyone who uses your translation purchases the original pattern so the designer gets her due.


Somehow, I still haven't seen WHERE to purchase it.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh wow! I love what you've done, and two young girls on my gift list would be enthralled with this. Thank you!


----------



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Somehow, I still haven't seen WHERE to purchase it.


https://www.crazypatterns.net/en/items/76732/gestrickte-muetze-lukas-mit-geflochtenen-zopf

https://www.crazypatterns.net/de/store/petra-perle

Good idea about folks contacting the designer so she can get paid for her pattern. I have every intention of putting a link to her pattern at the bottom of the translation I work out but didn't and am not going to do it till I feel that my interpretation is spot on, which I don't think it is. I'd say 80% of it is, but I am being nagged to death about one part and I keep going back to it. Something seems off. And every time I look it over I find myself practically rewriting the whole pattern again. Bad habit from my by gone days when I was an editor on a local (small) paper I use to edit for.

Anyway, here is "their" EXACT translation as I received it so you can compare it to the "latest" English translation I worked on today and now am stuck. I am attaching both documents: original translation and as well as mine. Any help from others is much appreciated!! ANYBODY??


----------



## hapenny (Jun 9, 2016)

Absolutely love the pattern. Thanks so much.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

You've used beautiful yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

In the comments, it seems the designer is either working on a translation or already has it done: https://www.crazypatterns.net/en/items/comments/76732/gestrickte-muetze-lukas-mit-geflochtenen-zopf

Maybe send her an email?


----------



## Mandy111 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you very much for posting this pattern. I’ve a granddaughter who will love it! Much appreciated????????????????


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

I love your toque with braids!


----------



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't see any indication that an English version is in the works in the comments. All I am seeing is requests for one. Would be nice if there was one so I could get back to my other projects. Apparently the only way I am going to be satisfied that I am producing an accurate English version, one I KNOW is accurate because right now I am not that sure, is I will have to knit the pattern myself. But I don't knit circular, I knit flat. But in-the-round knitting is easy to convert to flat knitting and the other way around. Anyway, there is no sewing of the braid tails, just a small seam for the cap part itself. So a flat knitted pattern wouldn't be a bad pattern to make at that.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Since she gave her email address in the more recent request, I took that to mean that she had or was working on the translation.


----------



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe. Hoping!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Kamio said:


> I don't see any indication that an English version is in the works in the comments. All I am seeing is requests for one. Would be nice if there was one so I could get back to my other projects. Apparently the only way I am going to be satisfied that I am producing an accurate English version, one I KNOW is accurate because right now I am not that sure, is I will have to knit the pattern myself. But I don't knit circular, I knit flat. But in-the-round knitting is easy to convert to flat knitting and the other way around. Anyway, there is no sewing of the braid tails, just a small seam for the cap part itself. So a flat knitted pattern wouldn't be a bad pattern to make at that.


As you say, easy to do it circular from your instructions, thank you for sharing. I'm making one but for a child in dk, 'cos that's what I have most of! Can't wait to make one in worsted too, and I shall make a chunky one because I've got a lightweight, soft one, it's called Flurry, can't remember the brand, but it's lovely!


----------



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

Sukiesue said:


> As you say, easy to do it circular from your instructions, thank you for sharing. I'm making one but for a child in dk, 'cos that's what I have most of! Can't wait to make one in worsted too, and I shall make a chunky one because I've got a lightweight, soft one, it's called Flurry, can't remember the brand, but it's lovely!


I would love to see it. Hope you post it!!! And thank you!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Kamio said:


> I would love to see it. Hope you post it!!! And thank you!


Just finished it tonight, will take a pic tomorrow when I find something to 'model' it on! Better than I'd hoped because, basically I bought the pattern, thinking that although in German I could figure it out, the pics were a great help, so pleased, can't wait to do more!


----------



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

Sukiesue said:


> Just finished it tonight, will take a pic tomorrow when I find something to 'model' it on! Better than I'd hoped because, basically I bought the pattern, thinking that although in German I could figure it out, the pics were a great help, so pleased, can't wait to do more!


Stick it on a couple of fat skeins of wool, pick the same color skeins, one color will show the hat up better. "BRAVO!!!" To you!!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Kamio said:


> Stick it on a couple of fat skeins of wool, pick the same color skeins, one color will show the hat up better. "BRAVO!!!" To you!!


As promised, not a good model but a hat-sizer!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sukiesue said:


> As promised, not a good model but a hat-sizer!


I love the colours!!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since she gave her email address in the more recent request, I took that to mean that she had or was working on the translation.


Good morning Jessica,everybody is making such a big problem about this hat ,it is actually a very simple. knit your favorite hat or beanie (we all have one we like to knit by hand or machine )in the round or flat or by machine .when you get to the part were you would decrease for the crown "DONT" just divide your stitches in 3 groups and knit each group to the length you like decreasing as you go .down to about 5 stitches ..if you knitted flat ,you need to seam up the hat part ..now braid and add a pom pom you done


----------



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

Helgajr1 said:


> Good morning Jessica,everybody is making such a big problem about this hat ,it is actually a very simple. knit your favorite hat or beanie (we all have one we like to knit by hand or machine )in the round or flat or by machine .when you get to the part were you would decrease for the crown "DONT" just divide your stitches in 3 groups and knit each group to the length you like decreasing as you go .down to about 5 stitches ..if you knitted flat ,you need to seam up the hat part ..now braid and add a pom pom you done


I just want to make a correct pattern and will do so. I actually had no intention of knitting this hat. Now I am and am doing it to make sure the pattern is tested and is correct. So then, it's so easy why don't you write it up for us? A lot of folks asked for it and I am putting a lot of my time into writing it up. I'm just trying to help make it easier for them. Some people need more than pictures and a couple of words. Otherwise, ALL patterns would look like that with just pictures, something that takes 5 minutes to do compared to having to design a written pattern and writing it up which would take ALL DAY to do. And yes, I did mention that about having to seam the hat part in a flat pattern.


----------



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

Sukiesue said:


> As promised, not a good model but a hat-sizer!


Wow! You did a wonderful job and I agree the colors are pretty!!! I am knitting this hat right now (in FLAT) and I am carefully notating every thing I do WHILE I am doing it so I can make a good pattern of it. The yarn I am making it with is a wildly colorful yarn not so pastelly-looking but the only one I could find that was variegated. I just grabbed whatever yarn of a sufficient quantity that was immediately available to me. All I am interested in is working out the pattern so that when I write it up (again) I will be confident the pattern is correct.

Hope my hat turns out as nice as yours and turns out just as well made, too!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> … *knit your favorite hat* or beanie (we all have one we like to knit by hand or machine )in the round or flat or by machine .*when you get to the part were you would decrease for the crown "DONT" just divide your stitches in 3 groups and knit each group to the length you like decreasing as you go* .down to about 5 stitches ...


Which is just what I'm doing. 
Instead of ribbing, which never keeps my whole ears covered, I'm doing the 1898 Hat headband.

My braid won't sport a pompom, because I consider them a waste of otherwise knittable yarn.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Kamio said:


> Wow! You did a wonderful job and I agree the colors are pretty!!! I am knitting this hat right now (in FLAT) and I am carefully notating every thing I do WHILE I am doing it so I can make a good pattern of it. The yarn I am making it with is a wildly colorful yarn not so pastelly-looking but the only one I could find that was variegated. I just grabbed whatever yarn of a sufficient quantity that was immediately available to me. All I am interested in is working out the pattern so that when I write it up (again) I will be confident the pattern is correct.
> 
> Hope my hat turns out as nice as yours and turns out just as well made, too!!


Thank you, I knitted mine flat as well, with yarn that I happened to have near to me! You're very kind to work it out for ones that aren't confident doing it themselves, I'm like that with some things, others I'm happy to "wing it", I've not written down my version, just followed the guidelines, so the next one will be slightly different anyway, using a different weight yarn as well. This pattern has certainly been very popular! Great idea!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kamio said:


> I just want to make a correct pattern and will do so. I actually had no intention of knitting this hat. Now I am and am doing it to make sure the pattern is tested and is correct. So then, it's so easy why don't you write it up for us? A lot of folks asked for it and I am putting a lot of my time into writing it up. I'm just trying to help make it easier for them. Some people need more than pictures and a couple of words. Otherwise, ALL patterns would look like that with just pictures, something that takes 5 minutes to do compared to having to design a written pattern and writing it up which would take ALL DAY to do. And yes, I did mention that about having to seam the hat part in a flat pattern.


i would not translated in any other language without permission from the lady that is selling the pattern ..i hope you did get permission from her .


----------



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

Sukiesue said:


> Thank you, I knitted mine flat as well, with yarn that I happened to have near to me! You're very kind to work it out for ones that aren't confident doing it themselves, I'm like that with some things, others I'm happy to "wing it", I've not written down my version, just followed the guidelines, so the next one will be slightly different anyway, using a different weight yarn as well. This pattern has certainly been very popular! Great idea!


Just keep having fun!!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Which is just what I'm doing.
> Instead of ribbing, which never keeps my whole ears covered, I'm doing the 1898 Hat headband.
> 
> My braid won't sport a pompom, because I consider them a waste of otherwise knittable yarn.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

Helgajr1 said:


> i would not translated in any other language without permission from the lady that is selling the pattern ..i hope you did get permission from her .


I did send the designer an email on her website when I bought her pattern which she never responded to. But I see your point. I will not take the translating/pattern any further. That said no need for me to finish knitting the hat to test the translation/pattern I was working on since this now is concluded. I will simply go back to the next thing on my list. I was only trying to help out the many kpers who wanted the pattern translated.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Kamio said:


> I did send the designer an email on her website when I bought her pattern which she never responded to. But I see your point. I will not take the translating/pattern any further. That said no need for me to finish knitting the hat to test the translation/pattern I was working on since this now is concluded. I will simply go back to the next thing on my list. I was only trying to help out the many kpers who wanted the pattern translated.


It was nice of you to try to translate the pattern; but I understand the copyright issue too.

I myself am working one of these hats on my Tunisian Crochet Hook using the picture as a guide. Someone had suggested just working up your own favourite bottom up hat pattern and instead of closing (or decreasing) at the crown ... continue on, working the three strips for braiding. Seems to be working for me ... so far :sm01:


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kamio said:


> I did send the designer an email on her website when I bought her pattern which she never responded to. But I see your point. I will not take the translating/pattern any further. That said no need for me to finish knitting the hat to test the translation/pattern I was working on since this now is concluded. I will simply go back to the next thing on my list. I was only trying to help out the many kpers who wanted the pattern translated.


Kamio,i know you put a lot of work and time into that and i know many appreciated your work ..i was ask to do the same thing in machine knitting but even so i am german i told them i could not do that because the pattern was for sale on a webpage ..but i just told them ,how i did mine on the machine ..we always have to be careful with copyright issues....have a nice day and take care :sm01:


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

This one was k in DK for a child


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

:sm24: looks good


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you for this. I have a couple of young girls in mind. I will knit in their college colors. It certainly will be one of a kind on the respective campus.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Hmm … I don't have fancy (ie costly) self striping yarn, but I do have PLENTY of yarn. I think I'll do an 1898 Hat - normally for the headband, but three (or four?!) colours worked helix-wise for the crown, separating them to one colour for each part of the braid.
> Need to find my 1898 Hat project bag, and stash-dive!!


I would love to see a picture of it after you knit it.


----------



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

Helgajr1 said:


> Kamio,i know you put a lot of work and time into that and i know many appreciated your work ..i was ask to do the same thing in machine knitting but even so i am german i told them i could not do that because the pattern was for sale on a webpage ..but i just told them ,how i did mine on the machine ..we always have to be careful with copyright issues....have a nice day and take care :sm01:


Thank you for being gracious and understanding. I just can't help helping folks and can't tell you how much trouble I get into doing that. But thank you for pulling in the reigns. I need that kind of looking after. Good days and life to you and yours, STAY SAFE!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lena B said:


> This one was k in DK for a child


Lucky child!!


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing….really cute! I see you used Patches? Yarn…where do you buy i? Online OR Lys?


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Much thanks!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

grammag8 said:


> Thanks for sharing….really cute! I see you used Patches? Yarn…where do you buy i? Online OR Lys?


According to YarnSub it is now discontinued but I guess any worsted weight would be fine.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

grammag8 said:


> Thanks for sharing….really cute! I see you used Patches? Yarn…where do you buy i? Online OR Lys?


Sorry - double post.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Kamio said:


> Thank you for being gracious and understanding. I just can't help helping folks and can't tell you how much trouble I get into doing that. But thank you for pulling in the reigns. I need that kind of looking after. Good days and life to you and yours, STAY SAFE!


Thank you for all the time and trouble you have taken on our behalf. It's a cute hat for sure.


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for all your work on this and sharing with us all. ????????


----------



## eme733 (Aug 3, 2017)

That is a super cute toque! Love the braid


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Hmm … I don't have fancy (ie costly) self striping yarn, but I do have PLENTY of yarn. I think I'll do an 1898 Hat - normally for the headband, but three (or four?!) colours worked helix-wise for the crown, separating them to one colour for each part of the braid.
> Need to find my 1898 Hat project bag, and stash-dive!!


Thanks for sharing that idea. It's great


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Kamio said:


> I reworked it a little more and don't think I have to do it again, unless of course I made a mistake. Anyway, here is the PDF.


Thank you so much for all the trouble you went to so you could share this pattern with us.


----------

